# #PROPOSED: UNITED TOWER, 84F Com + Res, Sheikh Zayed Road



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

This one must be close to the Dubai WTC, look at the reflection in the glass.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, this is one is beyond perfect, all the features I like in a skyscraper are in this tower, at least the exterior features.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

nice catch with that one


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

*faints again after seeing the renders


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

SA Boy, do you know who the architect is?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

he has listed "gensler" on emporis
www.gensler.com


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

its gensler the guys who have done Damacs Park Residences in the DIFC


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

fantastic
very impressive 
what a weird structure this tower has


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Brilliant, *dazz*.

This tower should've been called Iceberg.. or maybe Ice Burj


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Dazz, I cant believe you just recently started drawing buildings, you seem to have the experience of a pro. This drawing is amazing! Keep it up.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

daz you da man, keep it up


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i forgot this pic giles has sent to me


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

dazz , what height did you allow the tower at?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

what side of road is this on again ?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

It has been confirmed by emporis (not me) at 350m so its a bigboy all right


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> dazz , what height did you allow the tower at?


350m


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> It has been confirmed by emporis (not me) at 350m so its a bigboy all right


How can they find out if you weren't the one who told them? Do they contact the architecture firm that designed it or what?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

could verywell be the case. I dont have time to mail every architect regarding heights so I ask you guys to help out.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Who's in charge of contacting architects at emporis.com, maybe he's got better relations with international architects that are doing some Dubai work and perhaps he can get us some info on the status of the buildings designed designed by these architects.


----------

